
CircleCI unveils per seat plus per usage based pricing - tinnet
https://circleci.com/blog/plans-for-optimal-performance-why-circleci-is-changing-our-pricing-model/?
======
tinnet
They avoid mentioning it in the blog, but besides the charge per usage
(minutes), there's also a flat 15USD fee per user/month:
[https://circleci.com/pricing/](https://circleci.com/pricing/)

